# Is my cat Pregnant?



## Lashes10 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey all

So my cat Tibby, who is roughly around 12 months old. Has been in heat since January. Calling for upto 4-5 days (Morning, noon & night) and then having a break for about a week. To then start calling and everything else to do with being in heat! Anyway about 3 weeks ago she escaped as one of my little boys left the front door open. Shes a house cat by the way. She was gone for about 2 hrs. When she came back, i guessed that she had been upto no good as she was no longer calling!! Plus the fact that the entire streets tom cats stopped coming round our gardens. 
I've noticed over the last few weeks that she has become very hungry, and she was only wormed 8 weeks ago at the vets so its not that. The last few days her belly looks very bloated, and when i had a feel tonight it feels lumpy, but i don't know if thats because her teats are swollen or if its in her belly?? What do you all think??

Here she is, she's meant to be half british shorthair, but i beg to differ!! She's still pretty to me thou.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I dont know,I hope not.Why was she not neutered,why when she escaped did you not take her to be neutered .Did you intend to breed from her ,and if so,why.I am fully aware that the "Pink and Fluffy" brigade will be out in force soon saying aw,never mind we'll help you through this,but the bottom line is the rescue centres are going to be full soon of unwanted kittens.The more unplanned litters there are ,like this,the less chance there is for those that are already in the centres.


----------



## Lashes10 (Apr 25, 2010)

buffie said:


> I dont know,I hope not.Why was she not neutered,why when she escaped did you not take her to be neutered .Did you intend to breed from her ,and if so,why.I am fully aware that the "Pink and Fluffy" brigade will be out in force soon saying aw,never mind we'll help you through this,but the bottom line is the rescue centres are going to be full soon of unwanted kittens.The more unplanned litters there are ,like this,the less chance there is for those that are already in the centres.


Firstly how rude!! I thought this was a site that offered help on our pets!!
It was an accident, (by my 4 year old son may i add) as to why she escaped! Have you never made mistakes!! No i didn't intend on breeding her, but it doesn't mean it's unwanted!! Just because there are people out there who don't look after there pets, please don't target me with the same brush! I look after my pets very well. I asked for help on weather people thought my cat may be pregnant, not for abuse! So if your not going to answer the question, and more importantly have anything nice to say then please don't comment on my post!!!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

sounds like she could be the only way to find out is to take her to the vets. My opinion on the matter is once is an accident but after that it is unaccepable. We all make mistakes and in hind sight spaying would have been the best thing, even if she was an indoor cat. I personaly dont like the idea of aborting kittens or puppies unless there is significant risk to the mother, Just my beliefs and alot of people will disagree with me. I wish you luck and also when kittens (if there are any) are born get mummy spayed.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lashes10 said:


> Firstly how rude!! I thought this was a site that offered help on our pets!!
> It was an accident, (by my 4 year old son may i add) as to why she escaped! Have you never made mistakes!! No i didn't intend on breeding her, but it doesn't mean it's unwanted!! Just because there are people out there who don't look after there pets, please don't target me with the same brush! I look after my pets very well. I asked for help on weather people thought my cat may be pregnant, not for abuse! So if your not going to answer the question, and more importantly have anything nice to say then please don't comment on my post!!!


Firstly this is a forum where people say what they want to say.Just because I havnt said what you wanted doesnt make me rude.At 12 months old,all caring owners that I know would have their cats neutered.I have no idea whether your cat is pregnant or not,I hope it isnt.As I have heard on here so often ,an accident is something which cannot be prevented.This could so easily have been prevented by having your cat neutered.I will not apologize for having an opinion.As for commenting on your post,dont post if you dont want comments.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Im sorry it is *NOT* a 'accident' accidents are unforseern and cannnot be prevented.

a 12month old moggie that should have been neutered at 5months of age, calling and is let outside by a child...TAKE TO THE VETS AND NEUTER right away. Im sorry its not hard is it?? 

Why I do bother neutering all my pets? Because Im responacible and dont want them getting pregnant or sireing loads of random flippin kittens!!! 

Only advice I will offer is Take her to the vets and have her neutered.

Literally cant be bothered anymore, no one seems to listen, whats the point!  :cryin:

OH if she is half british did you know about blood grouping? if not all the kittens could die depending on who she mated with, and even if she is a indoor can she can still get extremly ill by not being neutered, mentally aswell and psyically.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

She really should have been neutered at 5-6 months. Being in heat is an unnecessary stress for cats if their not planning on being mated. 
Plus it avoids accidents like these... i understand YOU feel this is harsh and yes your cat is beautiful but this could have been totally prevented.
Are you prepared time wise and financially to deal with a litter of kittens, keeping them for 12 weeks, paying for vaccines food litter and then any emergencies which may arise.
Then finding loving responsible homes for all of them, there is a real crisis in animal rescues at the moment where cats desperately need homes so you must understand why bringing more into the world this way ( when it could have been easily preventable ) is not going to please people on here. 
Why was she not neutered?


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

not 2 in one night!! have her neutered she will love you for it!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Copied from other thread:

I must say my cat does look at me mournfully now as kittens climb her head to sleep on. She's also horribly skinny since they're draining her dry and she had a little bit of chub before she got pregnant. I'd say since you don't already know it's too early to tell, and therefor not too late to spay. Trust me I'm forking out alot of money just now! I also had a major scare during the birthing process and didn't think a kitten would make it. It's just not worth all that stress. If you call your local Cats Protection they can help with the cost of spaying if they don't pay it in full.


As someone who is in that place right now.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Sigh! I give up.:cryin:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Sigh! I give up.:cryin:


I'm with you on this one 

To OP, get your cat booked in to be spayed and do the cat poulation and the rescues in the UK a BIG favour, as well as mamma cat :thumbsup:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Answer to question: probably. But unless the litter is absolutely huge, you would not expect to see any increase in size at 3 weeks. I find I am beginning to suspect it at 4 weeks and sure at 5 weeks.

liz


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lashes10 said:


> Firstly how rude!! I thought this was a site that offered help on *our *pets!!
> It was an accident, (by my 4 year old son may i add) as to why she escaped! Have you never made mistakes!! No i didn't intend on breeding her, but it doesn't mean it's unwanted!! Just because there are people out there who don't look after there pets, please don't target me with the same brush! I look after my pets very well. I asked for help on weather people thought my cat may be pregnant, not for abuse! So if your not going to answer the question, and more importantly have anything nice to say then please don't comment on my post!!!


Well, the way I see it: it is a site for pets - in general; not your/our pets in particular. So, while you might not like the advice given to you, it is advice that stands over and above that of your situation and applies to the greater good of cats.

So, IMO, there is nothing rude about the questions that Buffie and others on here have asked and there was certainly no abuse levelled at you with the questions that were being asked.

Simple fact is, you didn't spay your cat, you let your cat out, you were playing with fire. No accident - though perhaps "accidental on purpose".


----------



## Abster21 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lashes10, I do agree with what the others are saying, however I completely believe that the way they are saying it will make you feel defensive and therefore might not have the intended outcome!

Please get her spayed now - whether she is pregnant or not. Even if she is an indoor cat there is always the danger of somebody accidentally letting her out, and as others have said it is stressful for her to be in heat which I'm sure you don't want to put her through.

At least you are suspecting early enough for something to be done about it. Even if it turns out she isn't pregnant, something is surely wrong as you have noticed, so worth a quick trip to the vets anyway.

Keep us updated


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Abster21 said:


> Lashes10, I do agree with what the others are saying, *however I completely believe that the way they are saying it will make you feel defensive and therefore might not have the intended outcome!*Please get her spayed now - whether she is pregnant or not. Even if she is an indoor cat there is always the danger of somebody accidentally letting her out, and as others have said it is stressful for her to be in heat which I'm sure you don't want to put her through.
> 
> At least you are suspecting early enough for something to be done about it. Even if it turns out she isn't pregnant, something is surely wrong as you have noticed, so worth a quick trip to the vets anyway.
> 
> Keep us updated


I believe people are delivering advice in a particular way because they are totally fed up of reading the same thing time after time after time.

If a new member were to do a little research before posting, they would see how emotive it can be to adopt such a slack attitude to not having a cat neutered/spayed by 12 months, unless it's a pedigree cat on the active register, in which case, they would most likely have a mentor and not come on here asking for advice. These kinds of threads have been started just to inflamme members in the past, so I fully understand why people would be peed off.

To the OP - your cat should have been spayed ages ago. In addition to the risk of her getting pregnant, an unspayed cat runs the risk of health problems which can be avoided by having her spayed


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

All good advice given, so depressing to read so many posts about poor little kittens on the way ... into a world already saturated with them and not enough good, PERMANENT homes ... Especially when it is easily prevented and may be remedied in early stages of pregnancy.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Isn't it depressing? I guess it's "that" time of year 

I've no quibble with anyone who is pro-life as everyone is entitled to their own beliefs. But what always strikes me is that, amonst the many, many threads that appear on here in the same vein as this - accidentally pregnant - is that not a SINGLE op/owner EVER falls into the category of those who are not 'pro-life'... when did we last hear someone say gosh, thanks, I didn't realise she could be spayed at this point, I'll get right onto that?

Which pretty much makes me believe that things weren't entirely "accidental" in the first place.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I do agree that "accidental" is rather a euphemism in most cases. I think, though, that there are a few people who genuinely think that an indoor cat can be kept entire in the way that a bitch can if you are prepared to cope with the inconvenience. It just doesn't work like that with cats.

Liz


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Isn't it depressing? I guess it's "that" time of year
> 
> I've no quibble with anyone who is pro-life as everyone is entitled to their own beliefs. But what always strikes me is that, amonst the many, many threads that appear on here in the same vein as this - accidentally pregnant - is that not a SINGLE op/owner EVER falls into the category of those who are not 'pro-life'... when did we last hear someone say gosh, thanks, I didn't realise she could be spayed at this point, I'll get right onto that?
> 
> Which pretty much makes me believe that things weren't entirely "accidental" in the first place.


that is weird, i was just coming to that conclusion myself. either this forum is full of the most ardent prolifers or all these accidental cat pregnancies arent accidental afterall


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> Which pretty much makes me believe that things weren't entirely "accidental" in the first place.


Great minds ...


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I think they actually know that they should have had the cat spayed, and now that the "accident" as happened, they expect a pat on the back. 

I am now at the stage if I see or hear of kittens, I want to scream. To me, more kittens just mean trouble and heartache. Every time I see a new batch dumped with the ferals, only a few days after spending hours trapping and getting others sterilised, I feel I could just run away....:cryin::cryin:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> I think they actually know that they should have had the cat spayed, and now that the "accident" as happened, they expect a pat on the back.
> 
> I am now at the stage if I see or hear of kittens, I want to scream. To me, more kittens just mean trouble and heartache. Every time I see a new batch dumped with the ferals, only a few days after spending hours trapping and getting others sterilised, I feel I could just run away....:cryin::cryin:


Don't let yourself get "burned out" many rescuers do, been there 

*Hugs*


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> Isn't it depressing? I guess it's "that" time of year
> 
> I've no quibble with anyone who is pro-life as everyone is entitled to their own beliefs. But what always strikes me is that, amonst the many, many threads that appear on here in the same vein as this - accidentally pregnant - is that not a SINGLE op/owner EVER falls into the category of those who are not 'pro-life'... when did we last hear someone say gosh, thanks, I didn't realise she could be spayed at this point, I'll get right onto that?


For what it's worth, when we took in our stray Jezebel, we had her straight to the vet the next day to make sure she was healthy, not microchipped, etc. He said he thought she might be pregnant and that it was "dangerous" to spay during pregnancy or a heat. Not being a medical professional, I believed him. He told us to wait it out to make sure she wasn't before we booked her for her spaying. If she came into heat, we'd know and she could safely be done when she was finished with it.

So, when vets give out that advice, what are we to do?


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

dagny0823 said:


> For what it's worth, when we took in our stray Jezebel, we had her straight to the vet the next day to make sure she was healthy, not microchipped, etc. He said he thought she might be pregnant and that it was "dangerous" to spay during pregnancy or a heat. Not being a medical professional, I believed him. He told us to wait it out to make sure she wasn't before we booked her for her spaying. If she came into heat, we'd know and she could safely be done when she was finished with it.
> 
> So, when vets give out that advice, what are we to do?


Go to another vet?
I believe most vets would not spay a cat whilst she is on heat but early abortion is a different situation entirely, especially if the cat is too young to kitten or has health issues. It is a matter of assessing risks and benefits for each individual and not having a blanket policy.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

BSH said:


> Go to another vet?
> I believe most vets would not spay a cat whilst she is on heat but early abortion is a different situation entirely, especially if the cat is too young to kitten or has health issues. It is a matter of assessing risks and benefits for each individual and not having a blanket policy.


Agree, many vets are more enlightened and will spay in early stages of pregnancy.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

dagny0823 said:


> For what it's worth, when we took in our stray Jezebel, we had her straight to the vet the next day to make sure she was healthy, not microchipped, etc. He said he thought she might be pregnant and that it was "dangerous" to spay during pregnancy or a heat. Not being a medical professional, I believed him. He told us to wait it out to make sure she wasn't before we booked her for her spaying. If she came into heat, we'd know and she could safely be done when she was finished with it.
> 
> So, when vets give out that advice, what are we to do?


Originally Posted by BSH 
Go to another vet?
I believe most vets would not spay a cat whilst she is on heat but early abortion is a different situation entirely, especially if the cat is too young to kitten or has health issues. It is a matter of assessing risks and benefits for each individual and not having a blanket policy.

maybe as Dagny is in the USA vets over there have different policies in this regard. How many people would think to ask a different vet though? I'm not disagreeing with the idea of early abortion in cases like this, I just wondered if people were told by their vets that the cat can't be spayed, they would trust their vet's judgement. Not that I think any of the recent posts on 'accidentally' pregnant cats have actually asked their vets opinion :
It is a pity that there is no mis-mate injection available for cats as there is for dogs


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> It is a pity that there is no mis-mate injection available for cats as there is for dogs


It is indeed, though I would imagine it would be only rescues that would make use of it, the odd owner occasionally.

Most "accidental litter" owners want kittens in my thoughts ... And their reluctance to spay their early pregnant cat simply confirms this.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

dagny0823 said:


> For what it's worth, when we took in our stray Jezebel, we had her straight to the vet the next day to make sure she was healthy, not microchipped, etc. He said he thought she might be pregnant and that it was "dangerous" to spay during pregnancy or a heat. Not being a medical professional, I believed him. He told us to wait it out to make sure she wasn't before we booked her for her spaying. If she came into heat, we'd know and she could safely be done when she was finished with it.
> 
> *So, when vets give out that advice, what are we to do*?





BSH said:


> *Go to another vet*?
> I believe most vets would not spay a cat whilst she is on heat but early abortion is a different situation entirely, especially if the cat is too young to kitten or has health issues. It is a matter of assessing risks and benefits for each individual and not having a blanket policy.


I assume lots of people don't know any different, so they wouldn't question their vet's judgement, pretty much the same as the trust us humans have for our GP (well, some of us!).

As a person who questions everyone and everything, I wouldn't accept it, but not everyone is like me.

A responsible cat owner would have had the cat spayed months ago, and now there is a chance to rectify the situation, hopefully the OP will take the advice given.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

To add to the pro-life argument ...

One thing I really do not understand is how people can and do use that excuse, yet they never think about the lives that are being extinguished in rescue centres every single day.

When you have to make a decision at times like this, please think about those lives first. They are already here on this earth. By letting your cat or dog 'accidentally' breed you are effectively taking a potential home away from those poor animals stuck in rescue.


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> To add to the pro-life argument ...
> 
> One thing I really do not understand is how people can and do use that excuse, yet they never think about the lives that are being extinguished in rescue centres every single day.
> 
> When you have to make a decision at times like this, please think about those lives first. They are already here on this earth. By letting your cat or dog 'accidentally' breed you are effectively taking a potential home away from those poor animals stuck in rescue.


i understand where your coming from but you could also say that about pedigree cats there taking the place of moggies the more pedigree cats there are the fewer places for moggies. IMO.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

mycatroxy said:


> i understand where your coming from but you could also say that about pedigree cats there taking the place of moggies the more pedigree cats there are the fewer places for moggies. IMO.


I would say that yes ...* IF* the pedigree breeder is *NOT* ethical and is *NOT* breeding to better the breed health wise.

For those pedigree breeders who do things right and for the right reasons will always have a place in the breeding world. Because when it comes down to it it is because of these ethical breeders that conditions such as HCM (in certain breeds) is becoming less and less of a problem. Which means cats are living longer and suffering less.

You can not say the same for moggies or cross breed (mongrel) dogs. It will be many years before you can even come close to saying the same for moggies and cross bred dogs too.

Instead of trying to make the world of pedigree breeding sound hypocritical (which I have noticed you do at every given opportunity), maybe it's time to realise the truth. Stop making excuses for accidental (or otherwise) moggie breeding. It's not the same and probably never will be in our life times. Instead you/we should focus on making a start at curbing the rescue crisis and then set the foundations for responsible moggie breeding. This means neutering relentlessly, and under strict guidance selecting breeders up and down the country to embark on ethical moggie breeding and testing.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

mycatroxy said:


> i understand where your coming from but you could also say that about pedigree cats there taking the place of moggies the more pedigree cats there are the fewer places for moggies. IMO.


Not really. If you want a pedigree cat from a reputable breeder, you are usually put on a waiting list (if you are lucky enough to be an 'approved" buyer in the first place). My friend is waiting for a ragdoll kitten that may only be available in a year's time, if she is very lucky. Obviously there is a greater demand than supply. Whereas with moggies, it is the opposite.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

mycatroxy said:


> i understand where your coming from but you could also say that about pedigree cats there taking the place of moggies the more pedigree cats there are the fewer places for moggies. IMO.


I am fairly certain ,*if* you could trace the "pedigree"cats in rescue ,back to their "breeder" the biggest percentage will have come from the BYB's who are no better than kitten farmers most of the time.So really there is very little difference between them and the unfortunate moggie cats that have been bred out of ignorance,greed or carelessness.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> the same as the trust us humans have for our GP


I should hope so too! :tongue_smilie:

But seriously, I do see that most people would not question their vet. If you felt you needed to then you probably have little confidence in their judgement and then you certainly should find another one!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Originally Posted by BSH
> Go to another vet?
> I believe most vets would not spay a cat whilst she is on heat but early abortion is a different situation entirely, especially if the cat is too young to kitten or has health issues. It is a matter of assessing risks and benefits for each individual and not having a blanket policy.
> 
> ...


We do have a pretty old school vet, but he's very good in his old school ways. And I've been looking for a holistic vet, so I'm not tied to old fashioned things--he was referred by friends when I moved here and he's been great with all the pets, even saved my oldest dog's life, so I do trust his judgement. In the US we tend to spay and neuter at really young ages, so when she showed up on our porch, I'd never been in a position of having a mature cat--All of mine had been spayed/neutered at 6 mos (or 8 weeks in the case of the shelter kittens). So, I trusted his judgement. If he tells me my cat could die if we spay her during pregnancy, I would tend to follow it. I've read and learned a lot more now, but at the time, we just accepted it was the right thing to do. She never went outside and she's since been spayed.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Firstly no one on this forum could tell you this cat was pregnant.. We aren't vets and there is only a picture and a few words you are saying... 

Personally if this was my cat.. It would be at the vets now.. being spayed.. 

I wouldn't want the thought of putting my cat through an unnecessary pregnancy..

Your cat is beautiful the way she is.. she doesn't need to have kittens for any one.. Please think of all the cats and kittens in rescue..

There are plenty there, all waiting for a forever home.. .. 

If you do plan to leave her.. Please have a good read of the forum.. This way you can see what happens through the whole process.. and you can see you nor the kitty will gain through your cat having kittens..  
It could be a very costly process, the cost could be that of your cats life.. 
Are you willing to take the risk when her to have kittens is an unnecessary process..


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> Obviously there is a greater demand than supply. Whereas with moggies, it is the opposite.


That depends on the breed I'm afraid. In one of my breeds kittens could be sold twice over. In the other, most of us end up keeping at least one or two until they are six months old or more because people just don't want them.

Liz


----------

